# Shop Manual



## Whyzman (Nov 21, 2019)

Hello fellow Routan enthusiasts!

I was reading a thread but became confused as to whether folks were exchanging information on an Owner's Manual, or what I am looking for, the Shop Manual for my recently purchased 2011 Routan.


Would someone be able to steer me in the right direction or provide me a link where I might obtain one? TIA

Separately, and I am willing to start a separate thread if deemed appropriate, I am confounded due to the complexity of getting my hands on the proper blend door actuator for my 2009 and 2011 Routans. I spent a ton of time researching and actually at the O'Reilly auto parts store having them go through the Dorman 604-XXX actuators looking for the correct connector plug-in slot configuration.

My chat with Dorman took me to a, "We don't make an actuator for the vehicle" point of frustration. Their Dorman 604-038 with image was the exact, but a side by side comparison proved to be bogus. My part says M8679001 but other than eBay I have not been able to find a cross reference. Since these are notorious for going bad, I'm hesitatnt to purchase a used one...

Help with both a shop manual and any info on the actuators would be most appreciated!!

Whyzman


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Three suggestions on part number for blend door actuator:
(1) it will be exactly same as Chrysler T&C and Dodge Grand Caravan, so cross reference those and consider purchasing the Mopar part number.
(2) you might get better feedback at the Chrysler Minivans Forum, under 5th Gen vans.
(3) Many internal parts on the Routan have a Mopar part number stamped on them somewhere, so if you can remove the part to get a part # and then wait to replace it, you could try that route. Also consider sourcing it at Rock Auto or a Chrysler/Mopar online dealership.


Fourth suggestion that I would also call first suggestion. It's possible the ventilation flaps got reversed and confuses the computer controls, so the computer is reading open when closed and reading closed when open. You can run a reset of the flaps to get the flaps and computer in sync, and see if that works. I only know how to do it for the automated HVAC controls (Routan SEL or SEL premium), but there should be a trick for the manual HVAC controls as well.

For automated HVAC controls:

1. With engine running, at same time push the "SYNC" and "AUTO" buttons on HVAC controls and hold for 3-5 seconds. 
2. The automated restart procedure takes about 1 minute, during which you should see one test diode flashing on the HVAC controls.


For manual HVAC controls, for many Chrysler products the following procedure works (not certain about Gen5 vans though)

1. Turn Ignition switch to ON (or engine running)
2. Press both the POWER and RECIRCULATE buttons at the same time and hold for at least 5 seconds.
3. The POWER and RECIRCULATE lights will flash


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I suspect the Mopar part number is 68299450AA. The Dorman for that part is 604-024. Chances are if you cross-check that Dorman part number for Routan it will say does not fit. But it will cross check for T&C or DGC. I have never found a Chrysler part/part number that didn't work with the Routan, as long as we're talking about mechanical parts. That has been my experience.

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...conditioning,heater+blend+door+actuator,10721


----------

